# Need help figuring out my dog's breed



## ViennaDMV (Jan 1, 2012)

So my buddy almost ran the dog over on a main road but luckily he stopped in time. My gf ended up keeping the little puppy and we still arent sure what breed she is. She has grew a lot since we found her.


Thanks in advance

Here are some pictures of her.

This was the night that we got her

Cutie patootie. by a_ho, on Flickr


Vienna by a_ho, on Flickr


Untitled by a_ho, on Flickr


Vienna by a_ho, on Flickr

Recent pictures of her


Untitled by a_ho, on Flickr

Untitled by a_ho, on Flickr

Untitled by a_ho, on Flickr

Untitled by a_ho, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe some Schnauzer/Yorkie/Terrier? ... just a guess ... Whatever she is ... she is adorable!  I am so glad you were able to save her and she didn't get run over.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I second the schnauzer and some kind of terrier. She is a cutie!


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

I saw some Irish Terrier for sure


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Averyismypei said:


> I saw some Irish Terrier for sure


That's what I thought as well.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh, so cute!! My limited education on dog breeds says definitely a terrier of some sort, but thats pretty obvious I guess.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Stunning dog! Very unique. The coat makes me think of a norwich terrier but nothing else fits that.


----------



## lagger (Jan 7, 2012)

I second schnauzer/terrier


----------

